

Don’t offer $50 for your favorite feature - palehose
http://inessential.com/2009/07/16/dont_offer_50_for_your_favorite_feat

======
palehose
The idea that each feature in a software package costs $50 to develop is, of
course, nonsense.

But... I've worked for a couple of companies that don't allow their developers
(such as myself) to talk directly to their clients because any feature
requests that come up in those discussions throw off project management
planning and projected timelines. When you are trying to convince management
that their developers should be working on XYZ feature, it is a much different
world than an individual requesting a feature in such a way that it is an
insult to the software developer.

Also, I don't know that my pride has ever been hurt by a feature request, but
maybe that is because I'm used to working in a corporate environment and my
core development strategy is not always "to make great software that delights
people".

